# Hardtail



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry por el Non English Thread.... pero la verdad a estas horas de la madrugada el coco no me da.... asi que ahi les voy...:

Quiero cambiar mi bike ya por algo mas ligero..., actualmente uso una Spec Hardrock Pro Disc, la neta me ha salido chidisima, mi conciencia (porque es de color *****) aguanta cualquier clase de friega, caminos llenos de piedras, banquetazos... y la birula sigue como si nada... yo creo que es porque que esta catalogada para freestyle (que no practico) y por lo mismo es super aguantadora pero tambien es bien pesada, yo simplemente la uso para XC, entonces estoy pensando seriamente en cambiar de bici (apenas me caiga una lana) algo (mucho) mas ligera..., quiza mi señor progenitor se ponga guapo pa mi cumpleaños!!! :thumbsup: buscando eh encontrado muchos modelos de Hardtail, desde lo mas conocido: Giants, Specs, Cannons, Orbeas, Treks, GFishers, etc, hasta yeti, scott, etc.... en realidad todas tienen los mismos componentes, XTR, suspensiones FOX; truvirant, etc, etc... por lo mismo creo que la diferencia la hace el cuadro, ya que todas pueden tener los mismos componentes...pero ustedes que marca o modelo me recomendarian y porque?

ojala y cooperen en tomar la decision!!

Saludos desde Cancun
Alberto
www.mtbcancun.com


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Titus Fireline.

http://www.titusti.com/08/mtn/fireline.php

No necesito decirte porque.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

YETI ARC...



alcarve said:


> Sorry por el Non English Thread.... pero la verdad a estas horas de la madrugada el coco no me da.... asi que ahi les voy...:
> 
> Quiero cambiar mi bike ya por algo mas ligero..., actualmente uso una Spec Hardrock Pro Disc, la neta me ha salido chidisima, mi conciencia (porque es de color *****) aguanta cualquier clase de friega, caminos llenos de piedras, banquetazos... y la birula sigue como si nada... yo creo que es porque que esta catalogada para freestyle (que no practico) y por lo mismo es super aguantadora pero tambien es bien pesada, yo simplemente la uso para XC, entonces estoy pensando seriamente en cambiar de bici (apenas me caiga una lana) algo (mucho) mas ligera..., quiza mi señor progenitor se ponga guapo pa mi cumpleaños!!! :thumbsup: buscando eh encontrado muchos modelos de Hardtail, desde lo mas conocido: Giants, Specs, Cannons, Orbeas, Treks, GFishers, etc, hasta yeti, scott, etc.... en realidad todas tienen los mismos componentes, XTR, suspensiones FOX; truvirant, etc, etc... por lo mismo creo que la diferencia la hace el cuadro, ya que todas pueden tener los mismos componentes...pero ustedes que marca o modelo me recomendarian y porque?
> 
> ...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Otro voto por la Yeti, la titus esta bonita pero de $800 USD a $2000 USD por el puro cuadro hay mucha diferencia...

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Exactamente que buscas?? Precio, estilo, material??

Vizcaino y yo te hemos recomendado dos cletas que no tienen nada que ver una con la otra... Solo sabemos que quieres que sea mas ligera.

En nashbar, hay un cuadro Nashbar en Acero Reynolds 853... por 300 dolares. Excelente cuadro. Pero el acero es una mala idea para el Caribe y ambientes marinos... Excepto por el Acero Reynolds 953 que es basicamente un acero inoxidable.

La otra... tu tienes una tienda y tendras acceso a algun "deal" por ahi, o por lo menos conseguir un buen precio. Dinos que marcas manejas y de entre ellas te buscamos una o es que te quieres consentir??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Otro voto por la Yeti, la titus esta bonita pero de $800 USD a $2000 USD por el puro cuadro hay mucha diferencia...
> 
> El Rivas


De aluminio a Titanio hay mucha diferencia... hecho a mano en la Hermana Republica de Arizona 

Que, no hay amor por una Turner?? Ah... que ellos no fabrican hardtails... no, en realidad no fabrican ninguna bici!! 

Si es por precio, Jamis tiene buenas hardtails por $225 dolares y pesa media libra menos que la Yeti, por casi un tercio del precio.

Ya en serio, por eso iba la pregunta de que es lo que busca...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Otra... Giant XTC C... Carbono por un precio razonable ($1500). Y Giant sabe mucho de carbono.










Ventana El Chiquillo... $900 dolarucos, hecha a mano en USA.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*que busco...*

en la tienda manejamos cannondale (del cual no soy gran fan) Giant (que la que pusiste en fotos esta lindisima) y specialized (me ofrecen una x-works carbon 2006 a muy buen precio), tengo acceso a conseguir yetis, pero ahi te va mas a menos que necesito...

El clima aca como sabras (acordandome que debe ser similar a veracruz) es totalmente humedo, meterte en la selva con la humedad te agota en un pequeño rato..., y cargar semejante mastodonte... (mi hardrock) con el cansancio que da la humedad a veces no es lindo, yo sigo siendo fan de las hardtail, ademas de que aca tenemos 2 tipos de terreno... caminos blancos (como terracerias pero blancas) o caminos llenos de piedras (porque aqui el subsuelo es totalmente rocoso de piedra caliza), tiene que ser ligera para avanzar a buena velocidad en los caminos blancos, (traemos ritmo de 25-35km/hr), y al mismo tiempo muy ligera por lo que explicaba de la humedad.

en general la ocupare en la riviera, pero me la quiero llevar tambien en octubre a chupacabras, y a costa rica a medidos de año.

Me prestaron una Scott carbon scale 35 muy linda, robusta y la senti bastante bien, pero si le quiero invertir en una buena bici, pues trato de ver sus opiniones ustedes que han montado otras que seguro yo no (porque a pesar de la tienda, apenas tengo 4 años en esto).

gracias por la info de verdad me esta siendo util...

Alberto


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Dn. Rene, costo beneficio no creo que la titus sea la mejor opcion... por el precio se puede hacer de... una Flux! Ahora que si lo primordial es que sea titanio, hecho a mano, hardtail y que se vea harto bien, pos ahi esta Moots... claro, por unos unos pocos dolarucos mas..! 
Lo malo de que se hiciera de una titus es que esas no ruedan 
Por cierto, creo que lo unico que hece titus en Arizona son las exogrid? No es que haya algo malo en eso pero de ser asi el costo podria ser un poco mas razonable... Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que igual y si nos diera maxs informacion podriamos especular un poco mas sobre su mejor opcion... =)

El Rivas


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

En cuestiones de HT te voy a proponer por experiencia propia que uno de los mejores cuadros HT estrella es le Vertex de Rocky, yo tengo uno y despues de usar una ETSX doble suspension te puedo decxir que no he sentido mucho el cambio... y hasta mas comoda, maniobrable y divertida la he sentido.... por el momentosolo cuento con ella y creeme que no extraño la doble!

Es ligera y hecha a mano en Vancouver, y he sentido las bondades de su geometria S3 la cual se nota al manejar sobre todo en angulos cerrados... baja muy bien, y ya no digamos al subir!!

En HT me atrevo a decir que es de lo mejor.

Bueno es mi perspectiva ya que cuenta con una 

Saludos y que tengas una buena elección! :thumbsup: 

_________________________________________________________________________
Vertex frames are engineered with our ST3, or Sloping Top-tube Technology. The ST3 design provides increased standover height helpful during unexpected dismounts in technical sections and an advantage for riders with shorter inseams. 

The frame layout creates a more compact front end which gives the rider more agility and maneuverability in tight singletrack, with extra stiffness for greater control. A greater separation between the top tube/seat tube and seat tube/seat stay welds distributes the frame stress over a larger area of the seat tube. The end result: a better handling, stronger frame.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Saludos Dn. Rene, costo beneficio no creo que la titus sea la mejor opcion... por el precio se puede hacer de... una Flux! Ahora que si lo primordial es que sea titanio, hecho a mano, hardtail y que se vea harto bien, pos ahi esta Moots... claro, por unos unos pocos dolarucos mas..!
> Lo malo de que se hiciera de una titus es que esas no ruedan
> Por cierto, creo que lo unico que hece titus en Arizona son las exogrid? No es que haya algo malo en eso pero de ser asi el costo podria ser un poco mas razonable... Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que igual y si nos diera maxs informacion podriamos especular un poco mas sobre su mejor opcion... =)
> 
> El Rivas


BZZZZTTTTT!!!!!

Wrong!!

Titus hace TODO el titanio y Exo en Arizona. No importa que sea una hardtail "simple" como la Fireline o una "full custom" Racer-X 69'er de Exo-Grid.

Creo que tambien hacen los rear ends de carbono-aluminio, pero no apostaría mi vida en ello.

A el le convendria (por el precio de la Fireline) una Racer- X o una Yeti ASR-SL. La Fluts es mas trailbike y no hay terreno para eso en la Peninsula.

Moots?? jajaja... mejor una Erikssen!! Cuestan lo mismo y las hace el mismisimo Kent Erikssen (fundador de Moots).

Admito que Titus es Titanio-economico. Y con una filosofia bien diferente. Mientras la mayoria de los fabricantes quiere un cuadro de Titanio que absorba las vibraciones, Titus hace exactamente lo contrario... aunque la Fireline podria ser un cambio en esta tendencia.

Volviando a Alcarve... Yo me iria por la Yeti o por la Ventana. Mas bien por la Ventana (mas cache). Pero si aparte tienes un presupuesto "limitado" y quieres tener mas bici por tu lana, hazte de alguna de "marca comercial" en Aluminio con tirantes o vainas de carbon para que te quiten tantito el golpe de la columna vertebral.

La Salsa Moto Rapido se me viene a la mente... Pero cuesta lo mismo que una Yeti.

No me gusta Specialized como marca, pero hacen buenas bicis... Si la equis-guorts te la ofrecen nueva y a un precio similar o menor a la Yeti/Ventana/Salsa, pues ve por ella...

Pero yo me quedaria con la Ventana o de plano buscar una HT de aluminio "economica" (Jamis, una XTC de aluminio, etc).

Hombre... cualquier cosa es mas ligera que una Hardrock.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

>>>Volviando a Alcarve... Yo me iria por la Yeti o por la Ventana. Mas bien por la Ventana (mas cache).<<<<

TOC PARA QUE QUIERES UNA CON MAS CACHÉ... ESO ES PARA LOS QUE CONTAMOS CON UNA TÉCNICA Y CONDICIÓN ELEVADA Y QUE NOS CARACTERIZA... :thumbsup: :eekster:


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Otro Voto Ams Por La Rocky.... CachÉ, Minimalizmo Y Elegancia!! 

100% Glamour!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

BMC Team Elite 01... estos suizos hacen muy buenas bicicletas. O una Specialized Stumpjumper HT, otra muy buena opción...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocky_Rene said:


> En cuestiones de HT te voy a proponer por experiencia propia que uno de los mejores cuadros HT estrella es le Vertex de Rocky, yo tengo uno y despues de usar una ETSX doble suspension te puedo decxir que no he sentido mucho el cambio... y hasta mas comoda, maniobrable y divertida la he sentido.... por el momentosolo cuento con ella y creeme que no extraño la doble!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ¿ Cómo es que no has sentido el cambio entre una Vertex y una ET SX ? , que bueno que no te dedicas a hacer tests o reviews de las bicis ja ja ja , nos ibas a volver locos con tus pruebas , buen puntacho .
> 
> the last biker


Bueno... creo que tiene mas talento que los de Bike Mexico


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Alberto:
Desde mi punto de vista, para seleccionar una hardtail no hay que romperse mucho la cabeza, hay muchas buenas opciones y creo que si quieres obtener el mejor "valor" por tu dinero las mejores opciones son las grandes marcas comerciales como giant, spez, trek, todas dentro de la gama alta.
Si quieres algo de cache como dice Warp, mi voto es para la Yeti arc, un amigo tiene una y le ha salido buenisima.
A mi la que me encanta de vista es la Ventana chiquillo, aunque no he tenido ningun contacto con ella, pero luce fantastica de acabados. (aunque sinceramente en la vida real no creo que haya mucha diferencia con las grandes marcas comerciales, antes mencionadas).
Pero resumiendo y si yo estubiera en tu lugar la que compraria seria la Azonic hartail, porque es superligera, barata y no te vas a encontrar otra igual en todo Quintana Roo.

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=FR-AZ-AZ7&MatrixType=1


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Pos sera titanio sera a mano pero si la función del material es "amortiguar la vibracion" hay varios cuadros de doble suspension que cubren esa función, por mucho que de el material no es lo mismo que una suspensión, desde este punto de vista Moots, titus erickson, litespeed, I.F. etc no ofrecen una buena relación precio/beneficio.
Si la función es otra pues igual y si.
Estoy de acuerdo que algun cuadro con vainas de carbon, una suspensión razonable tendrian una mejor relación. La ventana se ve bien, si el cuadro pesa menos que el Yeti posiblemente seria una bonita forma de consentirse. 
Aparte de las giant y las specialized tambien esta la merida (es la misma fabrica de spec.) igual y puede agarrar uno de esos cuadros en liquidación... si de f.c. se trata aparte de la giant que mostraste tambien estan las pedalforce... de a $750 USD y 1.2 kg creo que estos monos le fabrican a litespeed pero no se mas de este cuadro.
La rocky mountain del buen RR se ve bien, nomas que no le veo soportes para los vibreiks... y tampoco se de a como salga... en fin esto de la especulación es divertido, ojala el buen Alberto encuentre una virula que cumpla con lo que esta buscando y haga un foto reportaje de Costa Rica...! 

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> .
> 
> http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/ItemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=FR-AZ-AZ7&MatrixType=1


jajaja... OT, que incongruencia del cuate que hizo el review en Beyond.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It was probably a mormon.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Pos sera titanio sera a mano pero si la función del material es "amortiguar la vibracion" hay varios cuadros de doble suspension que cubren esa función, por mucho que de el material no es lo mismo que una suspensión, desde este punto de vista Moots, titus erickson, litespeed, I.F. etc no ofrecen una buena relación precio/beneficio.
> El Rivas


Eso es lo que digo, pero mucha gente cree que porque la suspe se mueve pierdes eficiencia... 

En fin... En gustos se rompen generos.

Dicho sea de paso, si algun dia me hago de una hardtail, me gustaria una de Reynolds 953...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si alguna vez me hago de una hardtail..


Espera, ya lo hice y la vendi!

Lol


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Si alguna vez me hago de una hardtail..
> 
> Espera, ya lo hice y la vendi!
> 
> Lol


Deja vu... Pero por ahi del 2001...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Alcarve,

Creo que debes pensar seriamente en una doble suspensión con orientación completamente "racing". Te recomiendo plenamente una Yeti AS-R SL o una Titus Racer X. Con ninguna de las dos te vas a equivocas y son muy cómodas y rápidas. Ambas se pedalean con mucha eficiencia y pueden ir a las velocidades que mencionas fácilmente con la opción de pro-pedal.

Saludos.



alcarve said:


> en la tienda manejamos cannondale (del cual no soy gran fan) Giant (que la que pusiste en fotos esta lindisima) y specialized (me ofrecen una x-works carbon 2006 a muy buen precio), tengo acceso a conseguir yetis, pero ahi te va mas a menos que necesito...
> 
> El clima aca como sabras (acordandome que debe ser similar a veracruz) es totalmente humedo, meterte en la selva con la humedad te agota en un pequeño rato..., y cargar semejante mastodonte... (mi hardrock) con el cansancio que da la humedad a veces no es lindo, yo sigo siendo fan de las hardtail, ademas de que aca tenemos 2 tipos de terreno... caminos blancos (como terracerias pero blancas) o caminos llenos de piedras (porque aqui el subsuelo es totalmente rocoso de piedra caliza), tiene que ser ligera para avanzar a buena velocidad en los caminos blancos, (traemos ritmo de 25-35km/hr), y al mismo tiempo muy ligera por lo que explicaba de la humedad.
> 
> ...


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

gracias por los comentarios, neta me han ayudado mucho..., y pues la verdad aun no eh tenido mucho contacto con algunas de estas solo por via web, pero ya hay una que me esta haciendo ojitos... (aunque le voy a tener que ahorrar cañon!!!).

Muchas personas me han dicho lo que comenta warp, que las doble suspension no aplican toda la fuerza del pedale, que es por eso mismo que las carreras de XC se corren con Hardtail, y bueno si ves las fotos de los eventos, si, es muy raro ver una DS, pero tambien leyendo los comentarios de aqui... creo que tampoco hay nada de malo en una DS, y podia ser que me acostumbre bien, de hecho la que me esta llamando cañon la atencion es la Yeti ASR, y aunque esta la Carbon y la Alloy, me gusto mucho mas el cuadro de la Carbon (digo solamente de vista me falta tenerla de cerca), aunque la 575 esta de PM tambien, creo que ya tengo a la vista mi proxima adquisision... auque dudo mucho que sea con XTR...jejejeje, mil gracias chavos, la verdad no saben de que buena ayuda han sido, ya les contare que tal cuando la tengo en mis manos... saludos a todos desde Cancun


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alcarve said:


> Muchas personas me han dicho lo que comenta warp, que las doble suspension no aplican toda la fuerza del pedale, que es por eso mismo que las carreras de XC se corren con Hardtail, y bueno si ves las fotos de los eventos, si, es muy raro ver una DS, pero tambien leyendo los comentarios de aqui... creo que tampoco hay nada de malo en una DS, y podia ser que me acostumbre bien, de hecho la que me esta llamando cañon la atencion es la Yeti ASR, y aunque esta la Carbon y la Alloy, me gusto mucho mas el cuadro de la Carbon (digo solamente de vista me falta tenerla de cerca), aunque la 575 esta de PM tambien, creo que ya tengo a la vista mi proxima adquisision... auque dudo mucho que sea con XTR...jejejeje, mil gracias chavos, la verdad no saben de que buena ayuda han sido, ya les contare que tal cuando la tengo en mis manos... saludos a todos desde Cancun


NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

No me malinterpreten!!

Dije que muchos CREEN que pierden fuerza al pedalear... No es cierto! A menos que ruedes un sistema de suspension arcaico como un URT o un amortiguador MUY mal puesto a punto (ya sea demasiado duro o demasiado blando) o de plano vayas sobre un flan de 5" o mas de recorrido.

Lo cierto es que las FS tienen mas traccion en cualquier terreno y te ayudan mas segun pasan los kms... Rutas de 30kms o mas son mas disfrutables en bicis FS que rigidas.... a menos que ruedes en carretera.

Solo que los sprints en una FS y una HT se tienen que afrontar de manera muy diferente... Mientras que en la rigida te puedes parar y darle a los pedales a voluntad, en la FS requieres levantarte solo un poco del sillin y girar las piernas a la mayor velocidad posible tirando cambios.

Digamos... en una rigida puedes acelerar como en un auto y una FS DEBE acelerarse como un trailer.

Yo siempre he creido que las FS se llevan a las HT en dos lugares... descensos tecnicos y pedaleando sobre terreno irregular... plano, bajando o subiendo, pero si el terreno esta quebrado y tienes que pedalear al mismo tiempo, la FS se lleva de calle a la HT. Feo.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

no te espantes...jejeje algo asi habia percibido en los comentarios..., pero si mucha gente aun tiene la idea de que las FS son para rebotar como camion con muelles...jejeje, aqui estuve usando un tiempo una epic carbon... el sistema de rebote a abajo hacia arriba (como la suspension de un automovil) es fantastico, ni siquiera sientes lo duro del terreno, pero la sensacion era de que la fuerza se aplicaba mejor con HT, repito... la sensacion...jejejeje, pero si tienes razon en el comentario... suena super logico... bueno en fin, sera mi primera FS de "adeveras"...jejeje bueno espero no tardar mucho tiempo en juntar la lana... porque estoy que se me cuecen las habas...jejejeje y ya te platicare como me va en los caminos rocosos de aqui...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

alcarve said:


> no te espantes...jejeje algo asi habia percibido en los comentarios..., pero si mucha gente aun tiene la idea de que las FS son para rebotar como camion con muelles...jejeje, aqui estuve usando un tiempo una epic carbon... el sistema de rebote a abajo hacia arriba (como la suspension de un automovil) es fantastico, ni siquiera sientes lo duro del terreno, pero la sensacion era de que la fuerza se aplicaba mejor con HT, repito... la sensacion...jejejeje, pero si tienes razon en el comentario... suena super logico... bueno en fin, sera mi primera FS de "adeveras"...jejeje bueno espero no tardar mucho tiempo en juntar la lana... porque estoy que se me cuecen las habas...jejejeje y ya te platicare como me va en los caminos rocosos de aqui...


Yo estuve fuera de Mexico, por eso no he metido mi cuchara.

Arivas ama a Turner y odia a Titus, Warp ama a Titus y odia a Spech, Rocky Rene tiene un matrimonio eterno con Rocky Mountain, y bueno, cada quien tiene sus marcas favoritas y odiadas, hahahahahhahahahaha

Yo tengo una doble y una hardtail, y honestamente, para largas distancias o terrenos rocosos prefiero la doble, aunque pese un poco mas. Creo que mucho depende de tu presupuesto a la hora de comprar. Si consigues Specialized de manera sencilla, creo que la Epic puede ser muy buena opción para ahí.

Desafortunadamente no se que tanto puedas probar las bici antes de comprar, por que también depende mucho de como te quede. Hay bicis con las que te vas a sentir mejor que en otras, quizas por el tamaño y proporciones.

No conozco tanto las brechas de Cancún (no he ido a rodar por ahi) pero no veo mala la idea de una HT.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Mas controversia...*

Saludos, pues aunque en realidad no odio a Titus, a mi en realidad no me dicen nada esas bicis, en todo caso me iria mas con los comentarios de Vizcaino sobre la titus racer-x... Regresando a que dependiendo de lo que pienser hacer con la bici es con la bici que te quedarias: Es cierto que mucha gente de la que corre XC anda en hardtail, si andas haciendo 20 min por vuelta de como 8 - 10 km, tienes algo asi como veintitantos y la condicion suficiente para aguantar a ese paso unas 5 vueltas lo mas probable es que la cuestion de rebotar por las zonas técnicas no te importe mucho, total, mientras las llantas esten hacia abajo, tu arriba y sepas a donde quieres ir... Quiza la mejor razon para usar una ht en esas circunstancias es peso; sin tener que botarte una buena cantidad de varos puedes andar en los 10 kg de cleta.
Si quieres correr carreras largas, esto es; vas a aguantar un buen paso en terreno variado por 50+ km con harto calor, efectivamente una fs te va ayudar a acabar menos cansado, eso si vas a acabar queriendo tirar hasta el ultimo gramo de lo que no sea cleta, creo (sin saberlo de primera mano) que aqui si pudieras conseguir una FS de como 11 kg andarias en el buen camino, aunque una HT con un buen corredor se lleva de calle a las FS.
Creo que la del chupacabras es de como 100km y con harto calor, la ruta del conquistador son como 100 km diarios por etapa... quiza aqui es mejor apostarle a algo confiable FS o HT, seria feo hacer media ruta, tronar el crank de carbon y menos si no vas patrocinado y con un monton de repuestos...
Andar del diario en algo hecho para correr podria resultar algo cansado, aunque por otro lado puede resultar harto emocionante, de ahi mi preferencia por la yeti (segun los comentarios) como que seria el compromiso con uno mismo de pedaliar siempre a las vivas, una bici pa' correr no es muy perdonadora. 
Será interesante que pinses con que te quieres casar y si solo vas por una bici lo mas polivalente que se pueda o si quieres pegerle a las carreras con mas fe... Roberto mencionó un cuate que corrio la de los conquistadores y creo que vizcaino corre tambien, quiza sea bueno contactarlos un poco mas para ver que sale, igual y te ayudan a formar una mejor imagen de que necesitas, al final tu eliges lo que realmente quieres.

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> ... y creo que vizcaino corre tambien, quiza sea bueno contactarlos un poco mas para ver que sale, igual y te ayudan a formar una mejor imagen de que necesitas, al final tu eliges lo que realmente quieres.
> 
> El Rivas


Sip... creo que Vizcaino es la persona adecuada. Tambien estan Rimugu (la Chupacabras esta en su patio trasero) y MarcoL y Enrique Vera. Los dos ultimos hacen rutas larguisimas de 100-140kms y en etapas por las tierras del norte en caminos similares, salvando las diferencias de humedad, temperatura y suelo.

Los demas agarramos la bici cuando podemos/nos dejan (entiendase, no competimos o no salimos mas de 60-70kms muy a huevo)...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Alberto:
Aca anda una cuate vendiendo una s-works hard tail 2007, talla M, Roja, super cuidada y supr ligera, excelente calidad de esos cuadros, va a cambiar a FS.

la otra...Merlin!!!! estoy armando una de esas!!! para agarrarla a golpes!!! jajaja!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Saludos, pues aunque en realidad no odio a Titus, a mi en realidad no me dicen nada esas bicis, en todo caso me iria mas con los comentarios de Vizcaino sobre la titus racer-x... ....


Arivas, no quise sonar fuerte, quizas salio sin querer.... se que tu sueño secreto es tener una Super Moto para ponerle una SID, pero en fin, si no quieres salir del closet de Turner pues que solo lo sepa Dios....


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Roberto, pa' nada sonaste fuerte! Quiza solo es el animo de mantener una conversacion interesante lo que no pasa bien por este medio (si contra no hay platica), la verdad no crei que se notara mi perversion favorita: una super moto con SID, extralite cranks, v-brakes, tune hubs y con un rp123 forrado en calcas de carbon... aunque el sabado vi a unas ellsworth en el desierto... mmm... ojala el varo me alcanzara para pa' todas mis fantasias...

El Rivas
ps. cuando rodamos en bola?


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Alcarve,

Creo que debes considerar los comentarios de Arivas y de Roberto Zozaya. Todo depende de lo que quieras hacer y de tus condiciones. Mira, si tienes pasaditos los 20 años, compites y le das cañón a la bici entonces creo que debes ir por una rígida. Quizás la Scott Scale pudiera ser una de las opciones a considerar. Si no compites o tienes como yo más de 30 entonces apreciarás la comodidad de una doble suspensión. 

A mi me gustan mucho las dobles muy ligeras, con plena orientación "racing" y que tienen opciones eficientes de pro-pedal. Mi Racer X pesa 10.25 kgs. Tengo también una Yeti AS-R SL que pesa 10.30 kgs. Estas bicis pesan menos que el 90% de las rígidas de la gente con la que corro. Compito con ambas y no soy para nada un corredor bueno pero en estas bicis subo mejor que en cualquier rígida sobre todo en terrenos rocosos y técnicos. Si pones la opción pro-pedal en el RP23 entonces se logra un pedaleo muy eficiente. 

Si usaras una rígida, vamos a suponer una que ronde un kilo de peso que son las más ligeras. Si están armadas con equipamiento equivalente, lo que te ahorrarías de peso respecto de una doble sería un kilogramo. Si le quitará todas las piezas a mi racer X y las pusiera en una scott scale obtendría una bici de 9.25 kgs. Más ligera pero más nerviosa y menos eficiente para subir en terrenos rocosos. Personalmente, prefiero traer ese kilo de más y tener todas las ventajas de la doble suspensión sobre todo porque el terreno en Guanajuato es en gran parte rocoso. Hay muchas subidas muy técnicas y la verdad es que se agradece mucho el agarre adicional que la doble suspensión te da en el tren trasero. 

Ahora, hablando de precios; una Scott Scale y una Titus Racer X deben andar por el mismo precio. Quizás la Scott cueste hasta unos 100-200 dólares más. Sin embargo, en términos generales, una doble cuesta alrededor de 800-1000 dólares más que una rígida, esto hablando de bicis de gama alta. Pero buscandole, encuentras cosas atractivas, hace no mucho estuvieron las Racer X en 1395 dólares. Luego compras las piezas en e-bay y terminas armando una excelente bici en muchísimo menos de lo que te costaría en tienda.

La eleción final será tuya y solo tú sabes que es lo que necesitas. Espero que los comentarios de todos te sean de utilidad.

Recibe un cordial saludo.

Vizcaíno.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> aunque el sabado vi a unas ellsworth en el desierto... mmm... ojala el varo me alcanzara para pa' todas mis fantasias...
> 
> El Rivas
> ps. cuando rodamos en bola?


No maaaa!!!!!

Arivas, neta puedo editar o borrar ese comentario tuyo... la comunidad Homer te puede excomulgar si lo leen!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Si usaras una rígida, vamos a suponer una que ronde un kilo de peso que son las más ligeras. Si están armadas con equipamiento equivalente, lo que te ahorrarías de peso respecto de una doble sería un kilogramo. Si le quitará todas las piezas a mi racer X y las pusiera en una scott scale obtendría una bici de 9.25 kgs. Más ligera pero más nerviosa y menos eficiente para subir en terrenos rocosos. Personalmente, prefiero traer ese kilo de más y tener todas las ventajas de la doble suspensión sobre todo porque el terreno en Guanajuato es en gran parte rocoso. Hay muchas subidas muy técnicas y la verdad es que se agradece mucho el agarre adicional que la doble suspensión te da en el tren trasero.
> 
> Vizcaíno.


Solo para ahondar un poquito en los acertados comentarios del buen Vizcaino... Yendote por una rigida te ahorras un kilo de peso en el lugar donde menos se nota. El cuadro.

No digo que no haga diferencia. Pero 100grs ahorrados en llantas o ruedas se nota muchisimo... bastante mas que ahorros de peso en el cuadro.

Para tu terreno, creo que unas Maxxis Crossmark, Larsen TT o unas Schwalbe Racing Ralph the vendrian excelente. Prueba unas cuantas llantas... creeme que hacen un monton de diferencia aunque se me enojen los Youg'uns.

Nadamas no te lleves las Schwalbe a la Chupacabras ni la ruta... porque son de paredes MUY finas y no se llevan bien con las rocas.

Tubeless para mejor flotacion/traccion en arena y puestos sobre unas ruedas ligeritas... No soy fan de Mavic, pero sus ruedas SL o SLR te vendrian bien.

O unas armadas con unos rines DT Swiss 4.2d sobre unas mazas ligeritas XTR o DT 240 y rayos Supercompetition o Revolution. Al mari-nero de Elmadaleno le han funcionado en nuestros terrenos que son bastante mas agresivos.

No se que llantas tienes, pero puedes empezar por ahi sin descapitalizarte... por lo menos te va a dar tiempo para armar una bici mejor y cazar precios.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Oooooh! ps' cada quien con sus perversiones pa' los toalleros...! =) O era por lo de rodar enbola/deabola/comobola...? O por lo de rodar...??? Este fin no me fue nada bien... Ni modo eso me pasa por bolsa!

El Rivas


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Coincido plenamente con Warp. Creo que las ruedas es donde más se siente un ahorro de peso. Aquí te recomendaría las SLR de Mavic o que alguno de los conocedores del foro te oriente sobre la mejor manera de armar unos ZTR Olympic.

Sobre las llantas, mira en unas ruedas traigo una Scwalbe Racing Ralph atrás y una Nobby Nic adelante y la bici se mueve muy bien sin perder tracción o agarre en curvas.

Saludos.

Vizcaíno.



Warp said:


> Solo para ahondar un poquito en los acertados comentarios del buen Vizcaino... Yendote por una rigida te ahorras un kilo de peso en el lugar donde menos se nota. El cuadro.
> 
> No digo que no haga diferencia. Pero 100grs ahorrados en llantas o ruedas se nota muchisimo... bastante mas que ahorros de peso en el cuadro.
> 
> ...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

WOW! ya somos 3 coincidiendo en lo de las ruedas, aunque pa' no variar... las mavic son muy buenas pero creo que exigen un poco mas de mantenimiento, segun he oido (y no me consta! pero cuando hasta los mecates se quejan...) los sellos no son tan buenos y en un ambiente tan humedo igual y habra que ser mucho mas prolijo con el equipo, parece que con mavic solo es cuestion de ser muy cuidadoso en el mantenimiento. En lo que si estaria de acuerdo es que si le vas a meter varo las ruedas son un buen lugar para hacerlo. De llantas no se nada, solo conozco la diferencia entre delgaditas y gordas... 

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> WOW! ya somos 3 coincidiendo ....
> El Rivas


Logramos un milagro para el foro de Mexico!!  

(Ya que coincidieramos nomas dos estaba ca... ñon).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> . Pero buscandole, encuentras cosas atractivas, hace no mucho estuvieron las Racer X en 1395 dólares.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Fidel , te digo que reclames ya están a 1195 , que te devuelvan tus 200 dólares.
> ...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

arivas said:


> El Rivas
> ps. cuando rodamos en bola?


:lol: .......... :nono:

Para eso se usan las bicicletas... para no rodar en bolas :lol:

Ah no espera... tu quieres rodar en bolas y además con bolas y de a bola .... :skep: 
Eres peligroso!!! :lol:


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Estimado Luis,

Ya nos comunicamos con Hap y va a haber retorno monetario. Muchas gracias por tu sugerencia. Oye, y siempre con que bicis te quedaste ?.

Y respecto a tu sugerencia, creo que la Spider pudiera ser una buena opción a considerar por nuestro amigo Alcarve. Mi apreciación personal es que es más cómoda que la Racer X y que la AS-R SL pero es un poco más lenta. De cualquier forma, no se equivocaría al elegir cualquiera de estas tres.

Finalmente, coincido contigo en tus comentarios sobre las diferencias de las pistas europeas y las que usamos aquí en México para correr. Cuando uno ve videos de las competencias de XC en Europa te das cuenta que las pistas allá tienen una exigencia física muy alta pero en cuanto a lo técnico no hay tanta dificultad. En cambio aquí en México también hay pistas para las que además de tener mucha "galleta" hay que tener buena destreza técnica puesto que siempre hay muchas más piedras y desniveles que en una carrera europea. Sin embargo, aquí son más divertidas.

Saludos.

Vizcaíno.



the last biker said:


> vizcaino said:
> 
> 
> > . Pero buscandole, encuentras cosas atractivas, hace no mucho estuvieron las Racer X en 1395 dólares.
> ...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Nada mas cierto que lo que ha dicho Luis.... Lo que importa es el BIKER....

Lo demas es a gusto, condición y economia de cada quién y si no se trata de competir en la montaña, sino de divertirse.... cualquier bici es buena.... en cuestiones chic y de glamour... les sugiero una Rocky Mountain. :thumbsup:  muy por encima de cualquier Titus.... (bomba para warp y su legión)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> ...Rocky Mountain. :thumbsup:  muy por encima de cualquier Titus.... (bomba para warp y su legión)


Errr.... uh... ah... No.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Enmudeciste ante la pronunciación de rocky... como siempre... inche toc!!! cuando me das el poste y manubrio... hablando de cuadros HT no se si adquirir el que me comentaste o un surly 1x1 para SS... pero poco a poco de momento ya tengo manubrio y poste


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Enmudeciste ante la pronunciación de rocky... como siempre... inche toc!!! cuando me das el poste y manubrio... hablando de cuadros HT no se si adquirir el que me comentaste o un surly 1x1 para SS... pero poco a poco de momento ya tengo manubrio y poste


inchi limosnero... y con garrote!!!

Pasa a la casa cuando quieras! Antes que Warpito pierda el mecanismo del Thomson.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Rocky Mountain ya mudó su fabricación a Taiwan no?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Rocky Mountain ya mudó su fabricación a Taiwan no?


Creo que solo las nuevas de FR/DH...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Hasta donde yo se solo las de nivel medio para abajo... sólo esa gama... las elite de competencia como vertex, element, etsx, salyer y las hammer y blizzard son hechas a mano en canada aún... es facil de identificar ... por el registro y "pegatin" que llevan los cuadros las de gama media para abajo no llevan el "handbuilt in canada"


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

*eNCONTRÉ MI ANTIGUO CUADRO Y YA LO ESTÁN VENDIENDO!!*

En la pagina mountainbike.org.mx da la casualidad que me encontre con mi ex cuadro Rocky ETSX y a la persona que se lo vendí .... lo vende por que le quedó chico el cuadro... a mi me reclamó por qué el shock no servia pero se me hizo raro... funcionaba de perlas y bueno... hasta e pone que tiene un magnifico desempeño... (eso ni dudarlo!)

Pero una cosa es una cosa y otra es otra y hasta me dijo que mi cuadro era chafa y que con esa lana se comprana una motobecan FS armada! lo que es no saber!! que dios lo perdone!!! jajaja

Ahi esta el link por si la quieren comprar... yo ya no!  yo voy a la caza de una Element :thumbsup: y un Hammer..... Long Life Steel Metal!!!!:rockon: :band: :headphones:

http://mountainbike.org.mx/site/ind...manager&page=show_ad&adid=9&catid=1&Itemid=36


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Hasta donde yo se solo las de nivel medio para abajo... sólo esa gama... las elite de competencia como vertex, element, etsx, salyer y las hammer y blizzard son hechas a mano en canada aún... es facil de identificar ... por el registro y "pegatin" que llevan los cuadros las de gama media para abajo no llevan el "handbuilt in canada"


pero, a poco hay RM de nivel alto? 

O son las que estan arriba de las Turbo en Superama?


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Chale...:skep: si en la compra de una Rocky te dan dos Titus de inventario que se quedaron del año pasado... incluso yo las vi en Bodega Aurrera junto con las turbo.. las que dices han de ser "Ricky Martin"   

Chale.... Andele he Robert!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Hehe, Rocky Mountain tiene buenas cosas:

http://www.sicklines.com/interbike2007/rocky_mountain/


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Hehe, Rocky Mountain tiene buenas cosas:
> 
> http://www.sicklines.com/interbike2007/rocky_mountain/


Esa es la hecha en taiwan!!

Parece que le paso un camion encima... Pero la Slayer en *****/blanco es una verdadera chulada.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Esa es la hecha en taiwan!!
> 
> Parece que le paso un camion encima... Pero la Slayer en *****/blanco es una verdadera chulada.


Ya no seas celoso Warp!


----------

